# What are your thoughts on the new rise of modding in ACNH?



## Dork (Aug 26, 2022)

Modding in ACNH isn’t new, but it hasn’t been as popular until recently! More and more youtubers and others in the community are modding their switches in order to get new items and features and so on. 

Modding has allowed for many things such as reskinning models in order to get new items such as strawberries, lemon trees,  items from hhp, newly designed items, etc.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 26, 2022)

I would love it if it was easier to do. Right now it’s too hard for me to understand modding without accidentally breaking my game. I don’t mind it at all though. 

I’ve played other games where I’ve played using mods and I loved them. I don’t remember ever playing a game of The Sims without some sort of mod
 (clothing mods, eye mods, hairstyles, etc).  

If it didn’t cause any harm to my game or other people’s game, I think it would be nice to have more functions or items added.  It’s a nice options since Nintendo isn’t giving out anymore updates.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 26, 2022)

I have mixed feelings. I probably won’t risk my switch or cloud save to do it, but I really don’t care if other people do it. Just don’t harm other people’s save files and i don’t care. 

I know most people get offended over it and think it’s cheating but I don’t have the time or energy to tell someone how to play a game. You bought it so you do you.


----------



## Flicky (Aug 26, 2022)

I wouldn't do it myself, but I have no problem with others doing it. I used to mod Smash Bros Brawl all the time, it really made the game so much more fun to play as other characters!

I was contemplating on modding my old New Leaf game as well, but that was some time ago.


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 26, 2022)

Wouldn't take the effort to do it myself, but I don't mind that others do it, the communities that develop around modding games are really cool and a lot of times can help bring lesser known indie games into the mainstream.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 26, 2022)

I don’t mind it but I wouldn’t do it myself. That’s pretty much how I feel about a lot of things, lol. I used to mod and hack Mario Kart Wii. It makes things more interesting, I suppose.


----------



## littlesnorlax (Aug 26, 2022)

It's great! I love seeing how creative people get with modding, and I remember seeing modded towns in NL and thinking they were so cool. Nintendo makes it so difficult though which is quite a bummer, like others have mentioned I love the modding community other games create, like SDV. If you love something, why not let your consumers make it even better, y'know?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 26, 2022)

I wish games modding was a thing more generally accessible with consoles hardware


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 26, 2022)

I enjoy watching videos on it because it bring new creative aspects to an already creative game! Like others have said, I probably wouldn't do it myself out of fear of breaking my switch, but it's interesting to see what new ideas people come up with.

Back in the day I use to mod my ACNL town, somehow as a early teen I was intrigued enough to follow basic instructions via different websites and would only use it to put trees and such in water and such. However, I haven't revisited my ACNL town in like years (?) and have no desire to try and attempt to mod ACNH (#lazygang)


----------



## DJ-Mika (Aug 26, 2022)

I didn’t know this was becoming more trendy in the ACNH community!
I personally wouldn’t attempt it myself for a lot of reasons; I’m not very “programming” savvy so I feel I’d just be very lost trying to do something like that lol
I’d also of course be terrified of breaking my very expensive Switch and accompanying ACNH game that I’ve already invested way too much time into 
And thirdly I’d be scared of Nintendo bricking my Switch for “hacking” if they found out (it’s happened to others before!)

But if others want to do it? Go for it! It’s not like Nintendo is going to update the game anymore (I can’t really blame them too much though, COVID was tough on everyone), and fans are always proving themselves to be very creative and passionate 
As long as Nintendo aren’t going to be butts about it I don’t see an issue!


----------



## Tulaash (Aug 26, 2022)

I absolutely love seeing what people come up with! I wouldn't do it myself currently since my current Switch isn't moddable easily, but someday I might try it if I get an older Switch that can be modded. I follow one Youtuber who mods and makes custom villagers and stuff, and my favorite thing he made (which was a joke, but still hilarious) was a Home Depot Duck. His name was Home Depot Duck.


Spoiler: Home Depot Duck


----------



## Beanz (Aug 26, 2022)

i think it’s cool but i won’t do it myself since im afraid my switch is going to get bricked. that’s the same reason why i don’t mod my new leaf file.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 26, 2022)

I saw a post on twitter about someone showing off their stone bridge with moss. I am pretty sure that is not available in game and was a mod. It looks amazing. Modders are the ones that fixed games like Fallout because Bethesda was too lazy to fix the issues themselves.

Modders without malicious intent are awesome. They do what the dev team failed to do. I wouldn't mod my own game simply because I have no knowledge and am certain I would muck things up somehow.

But seeing a moss covered bridge? That is amazing. It shows how passionate the people playing the game are when they create more and give the game life when during the pandemic Nintendo just didn't give a flying flip. They starved us with tiny drops of water.


----------



## littlesnorlax (Aug 26, 2022)

nintendo won't brick your switch for hacking (legal issues in doing that), but you can def get banned from online play if someone reports you or you're caught cheating! that said, you can definitely brick it yourself and that's no fun for sure


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 26, 2022)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I enjoy watching videos on it because it bring new creative aspects to an already creative game! Like others have said, I probably wouldn't do it myself out of fear of breaking my switch, but it's interesting to see what new ideas people come up with.
> 
> Back in the day I use to mod my ACNL town, somehow as a early teen I was intrigued enough to follow basic instructions via different websites and would only use it to put trees and such in water and such. However, I haven't revisited my ACNL town in like years (?) and have no desire to try and attempt to mod ACNH (#lazygang)


That's pretty cool! I actually never modded any of my games, but I learned how to mod my 3ds xl so that I could record video/audio directly from the 3ds. The only other way to do that was with capture cards, but those were insanely expensive at the time (and probably still are) so I did some research, watched a lot of tutorials, and managed to do it myself.

All just so I could record lol oof.



littlesnorlax said:


> nintendo won't brick your switch for hacking (legal issues in doing that), but you can def get banned from online play if someone reports you or you're caught cheating! that said, you can definitely brick it yourself and that's no fun for sure


Yeah I know during the NL days that people were getting banned left and right when people would go over and see their 'hacked' DA. I am sure people report NH DA in the same way. I think it is silly to volunteer to police for a multimillionaire dollar company if what they are doing is harmless.


----------



## Dork (Aug 26, 2022)

i thought i’d throw in my own opinion even since i made the post!

i always wanted to learn to hack in acnl but never got around to it because i was younger and not tech savvy (still am not lol)

modding is such a big part of so many mainstream video games like stardew valley, minecraft, and more! steam has a whole system build around mods too. i think it’s a shame that nintendo never embraced that and likely never will.

i love seeing modders but i don’t think i could do it because i have a switch lite, and can’t afford a whole other switch. 

admittedly, and very stupidly, it does make me enjoy my own unmodded game less. i know it’s probably an unpopular opinion, but with how tedious it is to do anything in acnh, it kinda sucks knowing there would be a faster way to do it. knowing that others are terraforming and can spawn hard to get items and even villagers makes me wish i could too. if i had a modded switch and all i could do was speed up terraforming animations id be happy tbh. the cool aesthetic aspects of it also make me a bit envious since they have so much more freedom to make an island of a specific theme, but not as much as the quality of life stuff.

have fun modders!!!


----------



## Tulaash (Aug 26, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> That's pretty cool! I actually never modded any of my games, but I learned how to mod my 3ds xl so that I could record video/audio directly from the 3ds. The only other way to do that was with capture cards, but those were insanely expensive at the time (and probably still are) so I did some research, watched a lot of tutorials, and managed to do it myself.
> 
> All just so I could record lol oof.


Hey, I don't mean to veer the thread off topic, but does recording video/audio directly from the 3DS mirror it to your computer? I was thinking of doing something like this to my 3DS so I could record some Youtube videos, but the capture card I have unfortunately doesn't work with a 3DS, I don't think


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm not a fan of mods in general, not even for a game like Minecraft. 

I can understand why people like mods though, and I can see why some people might want to mod ACNH. Would be cool if Nintendo modded ACNH


----------



## Everi Daze (Aug 27, 2022)

I think modding is very cool! People can come up with very cool things!!! They can also make things much simpler and quicker, which is nice for those who just wanna design first and foremost. I'd mod just for the option to do so... If I had the energy and also wasn't a coward.


----------



## azurill (Aug 27, 2022)

I really like seeing how creative people can be. I wouldn’t do it myself since I would probably mess it up and don’t want to take the risk. If I ever did I would change flower colors and make it so I could have a bridge I can walk under and not need a river. I saw these flowers on twitter recently and would love them .


----------



## Slothicans (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm not bothered by it, but I also don't really care for it. I used mods in other games like Minecraft or Skyrim in the past. However, I wouldn't mod my own console because I don't want the risk of accidentally bricking it. I'm not made out of money and couldn't easily afford a new Switch.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Aug 27, 2022)

So many games out there actually support modding and I wish Nintendo did. I don’t mind if people do it, but since my switch can’t be modded, it’s not even an option for me.


----------



## cocoacat (Aug 27, 2022)

It's not for me, too risky and time consuming to even begin to learn how to mod. I have no issue with people hacking, though, especially now that the game has been out for some time. I wish some of the mods were in the real game! Those pastel tulips...


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 27, 2022)

I don’t keep up with the modding scene for this game, but mods existing is amazing. It makes games more personal, and expands what you can get out of them. It can fix problems with games (in this case, even if you don’t use QoL mods, hacking in items/layouts you want can be fun a la time travelling- I’m guilty of time travelling in every game, and using cheats in the old games, and that was just another way for me to enjoy them- nothing malicious like seeding, that’s bad, I used to be pretty scared of that lol). I also love mods in Mario Kart Wii (still play because of all the new tracks people make) and I’ve enjoyed some Minecraft mods.

I can imagine making custom villagers or textures is a lot of fun, really getting to see that art in a game. I didn‘t get very far, but I’ve tried making HD textures for a Wii game and seeing the art on functioning models etc. was awesome. Seeing characters and levels I already loved in higher res, even if I never really finished remaking any levels.

Didn’t the old lightsaber items in City Folk happen because of some modding? That’s pretty nostalgic. Edited towns in old games were awesome. I don’t see a lot of them in this game, I haven’t really looked either and people don’t really need to hack for town layout stuff in this game to make something impressive but at least putting items in the river and doing more with bridges is cool. Star trees were awesome! I said it.

As long as you aren’t doing anything mean with modding, hacking, cheating, etc. (although those are inevitable, certain people just want to troll/grief with them) they don’t hurt anyone, and promote more creativity. That fits what the game is all about, it’s awesome. Games in general are sandboxes for your own ideas and interactions under their mechanics, so modding is a great thing for any quality game. Think about how many games you would like to make your own levels for and think about how few games actually have something like that. Or extra modes. Or crossovers you would never actually see happen. Isn’t it awesome how Rivals of Aether basically has official modding?

I wouldn’t mod New Horizons because I can’t be bothered hacking my Switch. I’m happy enough with my airport and town hall location, I don’t even know if I’d move them. I don’t have a hackable Switch at the moment.


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 27, 2022)

i have no issue with it !! i love seeing what other players can create; i've semi-kept up with it since NL was the main game on the scene. i remember the infamous hacked town with PWPs in the ocean and saw plenty of towns where people had clovers on their bridges and bamboo plants in the rivers. it was pretty cute !! as were people's modded villagers. _especially _so. i've seen a couple of things on my tumblr feed, including people modding the cliff and sand colors to match the ones from the HHP island.

i always wanted to mod myself in NL, because clovers on the bridges would've been super cute, and so would having some of the fan-made villagers, but i never wanted to risk bricking my game or device or getting banned from online play etc. it's the same reason i won't try it with NH either, and i definitely can't afford a new console/game to test it out on lol.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Aug 27, 2022)

Like most others, I don't mind that other people do it, but I won't be doing it myself. I don't have the know how personally and I wouldn't want to risk my Switch or save file. Honestly I'm more saddened by the fact that Nintendo isn't going to do any more updates for the game. Having a couple of people on staff to design some new small content here and there would be nice.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 27, 2022)

I have so much respect for people who put the time and effort into making mods for games. i know modding is a hugee thing in communities like sdv so it only makes sense for people to branch out into things like ac; i feel the complete freedom of the game lends itself nicely to mods that offer even more potential. for a console game i personally, like others have said,  would probably never risk it just because i'm sure i'd somehow mess it up or get myself in trouble or whatever. i love seeing it though!! and realistically i know if ac was available on pc and you could just download mods i'd probably get involved - same with sdv, i have it on switch and always get upset i can't get as into the modded side of it as people who play on pc


----------



## Sheydra (Aug 27, 2022)

I don’t care what others do on there island, problem happen I think when they try to trade these items. I remember nasty bugs that filled up people’s carry slots and certain modding that got people kicked.


----------



## Franny (Aug 27, 2022)

i'd like to give modding a go sometime when i'm more motivated to play this game long term. i think it'd give a nice breath of fresh air to the game for me. i wouldn't be playing online after that so i'd have to make sure my town is absolutely complete before doing it, but id love to give it a go.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 27, 2022)

I don't care what others do with their games but I have a problem with people who do it maliciously or to do illegal things

I used to have people try and bait me into getting my Pokemon X game to crash because they would screw it up with "illegal" hacked Pokemon but if your not gonna do anything like that I don't see the harm but I don't want to hack or mod my games personally I like playing them just the way they were coded although sometimes I wish I could hack some of my games to see what happens if you do certain things


----------



## Tulaash (Aug 27, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I don't care what others do with their games but I have a problem with people who do it maliciously or to do illegal things
> 
> I used to have people try and bait me into getting my Pokemon X game to crash because they would screw it up with "illegal" hacked Pokemon but if your not gonna do anything like that I don't see the harm but I don't want to hack or mod my games personally I like playing them just the way they were coded although sometimes I wish I could hack some of my games to see what happens if you do certain things


Speaking of Pokemon, when I was really young (about 11 or 12), I used to hack in old event Pokemon through Black and White. I think the only ones that managed to get carried up into Pokemon Home was my Darkrai I made (I made like 6 of those and gave them out). I would also hack in random shiny legendaries and give them to my friends because why not? They never crashed the game, though, they were perfectly safe. Only real issue with them was they were hacked, and you could very easily tell because I was a child and didn't know how to make a legal looking Pokemon.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 27, 2022)

Tulaash said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, when I was really young (about 11 or 12), I used to hack in old event Pokemon through Black and White. I think the only ones that managed to get carried up into Pokemon Home was my Darkrai I made (I made like 6 of those and gave them out). I would also hack in random shiny legendaries and give them to my friends because why not? They never crashed the game, though, they were perfectly safe. Only real issue with them was they were hacked, and you could very easily tell because I was a child and didn't know how to make a legal looking Pokemon.


They made my game crash because they were trying to trade me or battle with me with "illegal" shinys, Pokemon that are impossibly to be shiny without hacking (Example a shiny Zygarde in Pokemon X and Y) they would often but not always crash my game because they modded and hacked their 3DS so it can have "illegal" shiny Pokemon on it
The data for those shiny pokemon does not exist because they altered  the coding for it so if someone tries to trade you certain hacked shinys like a hacked shiny Hoopa(which Hoopa is shiny-locked and cannot ever be shiny ever) it will often crash your game because YOUR 3DS doesn't have altered data like theirs so it crashes because it doesn't have the same data

Same thing with my Pokemon Shield game I was playing in an online tournament battle and someone had a Shiny Zacian they hacked(Zacian is shiny locked and can never ever be shiny) and it crashed my game because their switch only lets them have a Shiny Zacian because they altered the switch data mine doesn't have the same altered data so then it crashes

so yes Hacked Shiny Pokemon very much can crash people's games if you didn't hack it properly


----------



## Tulaash (Aug 28, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> They made my game crash because they were trying to trade me or battle with me with "illegal" shinys, Pokemon that are impossibly to be shiny without hacking (Example a shiny Zygarde in Pokemon X and Y) they would often but not always crash my game because they modded and hacked their 3DS so it can have "illegal" shiny Pokemon on it
> The data for those shiny pokemon does not exist because they altered  the coding for it so if someone tries to trade you certain hacked shinys like a hacked shiny Hoopa(which Hoopa is shiny-locked and cannot ever be shiny ever) it will often crash your game because YOUR 3DS doesn't have altered data like theirs so it crashes because it doesn't have the same data
> 
> Same thing with my Pokemon Shield game I was playing in an online tournament battle and someone had a Shiny Zacian they hacked(Zacian is shiny locked and can never ever be shiny) and it crashed my game because their switch only lets them have a Shiny Zacian because they altered the switch data mine doesn't have the same altered data so then it crashes
> ...


Oh I don't doubt you! I was just saying these that I made were perfectly fine. If I knew they were going to crash people's games I would never have given them out!

(Also, side note, is it possible that the shiny Zacian was real? There was a distribution for shiny Zacian/Zamazenta last year that I frustratingly missed.)


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 28, 2022)

Tulaash said:


> Oh I don't doubt you! I was just saying these that I made were perfectly fine. If I knew they were going to crash people's games I would never have given them out!
> 
> (Also, side note, is it possible that the shiny Zacian was real? There was a distribution for shiny Zacian/Zamazenta last year that I frustratingly missed.)


Hmmm oh I wasn't aware there was an event you could get a shiny Zacian from
maybe theirs was perfectly legal but it's stats were kind of strange, I don't know maybe they IV/EV trained it super good? I guess it could have well been just a normal communication error and they had a normal shiny Zacian?


----------



## Tulaash (Aug 28, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Hmmm oh I wasn't aware there was an event you could get a shiny Zacian from
> maybe theirs was perfectly legal but it's stats were kind of strange, I don't know maybe they IV/EV trained it super good? I guess it could have well been just a normal communication error and they had a normal shiny Zacian?


That could be! I just remember going to Gamestop and they were out of codes, so I signed up for GAME (UK)'s email thing to get the codes and then I completely forgot to use them. Was so mad at myself!

Also, if you ever are interested in playing SM/USUM, word of warning: don't use the GTS. It's filled with hacked Pokemon that WILL crash your game and may ruin it for good. I don't get why people do that!


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 28, 2022)

I don’t have the knowledge and ability to mod. So, this isn’t anything I will do. What I find particularly interesting is that some choices with modding would have been very nice had they been incorporated into _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_. In 2020, the stars in trees were a hit. What also caught my attention in exterior design was a video I watched of someone with a modded console who has/had Resident Services _not_ located on Level #01. Yes—these are fine examples of what could have made _New Horizons_ more enjoyable.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 28, 2022)

Good. Nintendo won't ****ing do it and modders just show how easy these additions actually are.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 28, 2022)

I love seeing what others are creating via modding but it does make me a little sad that they're just modded items and not anything official or the fact that we won't get new content for ACNH. Maybe the next Animal Crossing game will take inspiration from the mods fans are creating and give us more content to make our next islands even more unique.


----------



## Snek (Aug 28, 2022)

I don't mind the mods, just not in my game! There are some really great ideas mods implement that I really wished Nintendo could do instead. Its sort of sad that Nintendo has sort of "given up" on New Horizons after the last big update. The Switch still has many years left too...


----------



## madohomu (Aug 30, 2022)

i wouldn't risk my switch just yet to mod my game, but im glad it's becoming popular. i really missed seeing modded ac games (acnl had such a huge amount of modders) and its great to see how creative these modders get


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 30, 2022)

I am not new to modding, I still get a little confused if we can talk about it or not, some places are really adamant that you do not. Let's just say, my 3DS was helpful. Modding and hacking isn't always bad and people forget that. I personally spent most of my time helping people out in both the Animal Crossing community and the Pokemon community as well as helping myself when I needed it. The scary parts for me is bricking and being banned from online play. However I find myself in a situation in NH where I accidently sold a Nintendo item that I can never get back and I thought to myself "oh well I can just spawn it--... oh wait, I can't." but gosh would it be helpful if I could just magic that item back to my inventory and that's only a chip off the iceberg of what people who mod can do.

I feel a bit conflicted with my emotions but not really because of the modding. A part of me feels ACNH has now become the new Sims 4 (or so I hear) where it's up to community, the people who mod, to make things happen. At the same time I am proud and at awe at what people can do. I have noticed just how much the game is half baked, and although I hate admiting it because I do so love the game, it shows at times and I can't help but be disappointed that Nintendo bailed so soon and would rather work on a new game than perfect the one they have but that's another gripe that we're probably all sick of hearing lol

All in all, I'm for the people. People can really show how creative they can be when we all come together and just DO. Some stuff I have seen, you wouldn't even know was unofficial, I can't help but be proud of those people.


----------



## zarf (Aug 30, 2022)

I think it's super cool. My favorite kind are the ones where people mod in new animals. I've always thought it'd be cool to create your own villager and it makes me super happy seeing people fulfill that dream. I wouldn't want it as an actual official feature tho cus I feel like that might be too much power... we're already kind of like a god being able to create land and water from thin air LOL. I'm content with just seeing others mod new villagers in.

The ones that make me a little sad are people modding in the tropical fruits, older furniture items and stuff that Nintendo should've just given us in the first place. And I know I'd never be able get them, since I'll never mod my own switch. I wish they were more accessible. But at the end of the day I respect all the effort & creativity that goes into modding!


----------



## kappnfangirl (Aug 31, 2022)

I’m intrigued by modding and I want to do it, just have no idea where to begin lol


----------



## LiquidRat (Aug 31, 2022)

Modding is super cool and I wish I could do it without the fear of losing my game or switch online :C


----------



## Belle T (Aug 31, 2022)

I know it's slightly antithetical to Animal Crossing's core gameplay design, but I really like the mods that let you play as Isabelle (and other NPC's)






I'm not sure how to explain it, but somehow seeing Isabelle in a player character role feels slightly more appropriate than the random human character?  Maybe a spin-off game could introduce that if Nintendo weren't cowards?

Anyway, my opinion is that modding for any game (provided they're not used to cheat or otherwise harm people or their consoles) is *always* a good thing.  That doesn't necessarily mean every mod is in itself good, but that the ability to introduce aesthetic, slice of life, or other things to make the game more fun or to increase the lifespan of the game can only be a net positive overall.

I'm not going to risk bricking my Switch for them, but I think their existence is good for those that do.


----------



## Pokeking (Aug 31, 2022)

I wonder if anyone has tried modding to get the Able Sisters type mannequins to display clothing that the player wants to show off.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Sep 1, 2022)

I just wanted to post this since I came across it. There are a few examples of what is going on in the community!


----------



## RemMomori (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm not able to mod the switch I use for animal crossing right now for many reasons but I like the idea of using mods to add more content to the game. Since nintendo won't update the game, using mods would be a good way to keep the game alive for longer at least until the next animal crossing game comes out?! ovo


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 3, 2022)

I think it’s really cool what people can do and I think everyone should be able to do what they want with their game ^^

For me though I usually watch animal crossing content for inspo, so it’s a bit of a shame that inspo is getting harder to find cuz a lot is impossible stuff lol


----------



## floatingzoo (Sep 4, 2022)

I have been so out of the Animal Crossing loop lately! After seeing this thread I watched a video on the possibilities of modding in the game and oh my goodness. Simply being able to change the hourly music to the new leaf music tempts me to do it. I hacked my 2DS for Animal Crossing New Leaf, which was a lot of fun! However, hacking a switch seems a lot riskier and more difficult.


----------



## Raven_ (Sep 4, 2022)

I think it's pretty cool. I also did hack my 3DS back then to edit my New Leaf town that way and I remember all the amazing stuff people came up with. 

However with the Switch it's way too risky for me and honestly I am pretty content with the game either way as the 2.0 update brought so many items that I love


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 5, 2022)

I have no problem with people modding NH, nor any game for that matter. As long as it doesn't negatively impact the experience of a user without any mods, it's cool. That said, personally I don't really care for trying to mod NH nor really want to see what the mods add, lol.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't have a problem with modding or hacking but i dont have the ability to do it myself. I tried once with nl but accidentally deleted the wrong file and lost my town, i didnt play for months after that. way later i realized there are programs to retrieve that data but by then it was too late cause i had already made a new game file. Live and learn. What I don't get is why nintendo is so quick to remove any glitches that people fine. I would understand if it was because using it can damage your game but just because they dont want us to exploit it is dumb. its our game let us do what we want.


----------



## Iris_T (Sep 5, 2022)

I think modding can do many cool things, maybe if I knew how I would likely try myself...also reading about villager mods made me curious and decided to look around and some are awesome 



Spoiler: Bow and Meow are back!!


















Spoiler: A villager from Persona 5!













Spoiler: And reaction cat?!


----------



## Dork (Sep 5, 2022)

Iris_T said:


> I think modding can do many cool things, maybe if I knew how I would likely try myself...also reading about villager mods made me curious and decided to look around and some are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my gosh these are SO CUTE

considering bow and mow's popularity i hope nintendo brings em back next game! 

also that reaction cat has such a cool design i'd love to have them on my island aww


----------



## MarkTheFreak (Sep 5, 2022)

It’s really cool to see what modders can add to games tbh, so I’m happy for anyone to mod their AC games to add new content, especially since Nintendo has stopped doing free content updates for NH.
Hopefully Nintendo doesn’t go too far and ban any innocent users who visit a hacked island / receive items from one…


----------



## xara (Sep 6, 2022)

i genuinely don’t care if someone mods their island/console — it’s theirs, so as long as it doesn’t negatively affect anyone else, i say go for it. what’s the harm? i’m not into doing it myself (mostly because i don’t know how and i’m too scared to try lol), but i’ve always thought hacked/modded towns were really cool, especially in _new leaf_. i haven’t seen many modded islands, but the star fragment trees back in 2020 were super pretty, and strawberries and lemon trees would be great to have! 

i’ve also seen that someone created a mod where instead of receiving monthly letters/items from your in-game mom, you receive them from your dad instead. the letters and items all stay the same, it just says they’re from dad instead of mom. 





the modder said they haven’t spoken to their mom in years, so they created it for others who might be in similar situations, which i think is kind of neat. the possibilities really are endless with modding... if only i wasn’t too chicken.


----------



## saramew (Sep 6, 2022)

I would like to see people mod in their own pets into the game...


----------



## Moritz (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm not a fan of it.

Of course I think people should be free to do as they want, so if they enjoy modding then more power to them.

But I don't like the prominence it's gained in the community.

Why?

1) youtube videos are now less about the game and more about things that ordinary people can't do with the game. Its just less relatable. Is it really animal crossing content at that point?

2) modding risks your switch, your save file, and your nintendo account. Its not something that should be encouraged. Especially in a community with so many young and impressionable people.

3) as an extension to number 2, the risks aren't made all that clear by many youtubers. In fact, some even give semi tutorials on how to do it. This is dangerous.

4) it's lead to a huge rise in click bait. "Animal crossing new horizons just got a ton of new items!" And then it's a mod.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 6, 2022)

I knew there was a lot of modding happening in New Leaf but I was always to stressed out to try it. Even now with New Horizons although I could make a save file online I still would not try it as it might ruin my game or switch.


----------



## xandraxian (Sep 9, 2022)

Totally ready. Just bought the stuff to do it, and it looks easy...can't wait to easily edit the island.


----------



## ACJedi (Sep 20, 2022)

Moritz said:


> 3) as an extension to number 2, the risks aren't made all that clear by many youtubers. In fact, some even give semi tutorials on how to do it. This is dangerous.


This is true. I described in detail how to protect yourself if you do take the risk, but the mods deleted my post and gave me a strike because of it (no hack talk). I will just say for anyone that wants to do it make sure you do the research. It is possible to do this in a safe manner, but don't be stupid.


----------



## Hsn97 (Sep 20, 2022)

I don’t mind it and I think it can add some really cool and awesome content to the game. There’s so much stuff missing from NH I honestly wouldn’t mind if people found a way to mod it back in.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 20, 2022)

There are a lot of interesting ideas in the mods, and it seems like it's bringing back enthusiasm to game. I think those are both good things.

Nintendo's stance against mods concerns me that they are going to continually make it more difficult or find some way to disable it. It's a bummer, but Nintendo is probably the least consumer-friendly of the big three companies. If Animal Crossing were made by Sony or Microsoft it would probably also be on PC and have a robust modding community, which would probably add to the lifespan of the game.

(For the record I have no idea how hard it is to do or how it could mess up the hardware)


----------



## PacV (Sep 20, 2022)

Theres a channel on Youtube that adds customize Villagers. In other hand, i think like in New Leaf and City Folk is always interesting to see what others has done with his islands with modding.


----------



## Shasaur (Sep 20, 2022)

Etown20 said:


> There are a lot of interesting ideas in the mods, and it seems like it's bringing back enthusiasm to game. I think those are both good things.
> 
> Nintendo's stance against mods concerns me that they are going to continually make it more difficult or find some way to disable it. It's a bummer, but Nintendo is probably the least consumer-friendly of the big three companies. If Animal Crossing were made by Sony or Microsoft it would probably also be on PC and have a robust modding community, which would probably add to the lifespan of the game.
> 
> (For the record I have no idea how hard it is to do or how it could mess up the hardware)


Why is Nintendo against the modding? It seems like a net positive result for everyone: fans get extra content and on the other hand the game gets more popular because there’s more to do.  

Games like Skyrim and Minecraft have had huge mod scenes which made a massive difference to their replayability. Mojang even wanted to embrace it with official mod support (not been following the game for a while so not sure how far they got with that though).


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 20, 2022)

Shasaur said:


> Why is Nintendo against the modding? It seems like a net positive result for everyone: fans get extra content and on the other hand the game gets more popular because there’s more to do.
> 
> Games like Skyrim and Minecraft have had huge mod scenes which made a massive difference to their replayability. Mojang even wanted to embrace it with official mod support (not been following the game for a while so not sure how far they got with that though).



I don't think Nintendo has ever released an official statement, they just have a history of taking down fan projects and issuing online bans to players with jailbroken Switches. 

There are a lot of possible reasons, some legit and some less so, but in general, I think the company is overprotective of its properties for misguided reasons of quality control. I think they may believe if someone plays Animal Crossing differently than how it was designed to be played, it somehow tarnishes the game or Nintendo brand. I think that's silly though. As you mentioned, no one views Skyrim or Minecraft as being tainted because they have mods and its added a lot of replay value and logetivety to those series.


----------



## Belle T (Sep 20, 2022)

There are a few things to consider with regards to these hardline stances against modding.

1) The Switch runs on proprietary software and hardware, and jailbreaking proprietary devices in order to install mods is a legally murky area already.  I've mentioned in this thread (or another modding thread, I've forgotten which) that Sony has sued hackers for this in the past.  And all three do not like you tinkering with their systems, so I wouldn't call Nintendo the most anti-consumer in this regard.

2) It's worth keeping in mind that consoles aren't manufactured solely by the big name corporation selling them, but often make use of different parts manufactured and assembled by other companies.  So even if the company itself were more friendly towards mods, they might still have other companies breathing down their necks, pressuring them to prevent it.

3) Reverse engineering your Switch will void your warranty, and if people are buying Switches strictly for modding, it creates a headache for customer service. 

These are all things that I think you can maybe kind of empathize with, and are reasonable stances against moded games from the perspective of a company.  There are others that I'm sure play an equally important if not even moreso role, such as protection of copyright and desire to have complete control over the user experience.  Those are... less empathetic, admittedly.

But even as someone who completely supports modding and thinks it is only ever a good thing, I don't entirely blame Nintendo for not openly condoning modding.  I don't expect every company to be as on board with it as a company like Valve is.  But there is a difference between not condoning something and being actively hostile towards it, which is what all three of the first party companies are.  If memory serves, Microsoft has tried to create a reasonable middle ground by allowing Series X owners to access developer mode, essentially reducing the need to completely reverse engineer the operating system.  But I don't remember the specifics of it.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 20, 2022)

Belle T said:


> There are a few things to consider with regards to these hardline stances against modding.
> 
> 1) The Switch runs on proprietary software and hardware, and jailbreaking proprietary devices in order to install mods is a legally murky area already.  I've mentioned in this thread (or another modding thread, I've forgotten which) that Sony has sued hackers for this in the past.  And all three do not like you tinkering with their systems, so I wouldn't call Nintendo the most anti-consumer in this regard.
> 
> ...



These are all good points, and I didn't mean to shift the topic to console wars. Something that separates Microsoft and Sony in regards to modding in my opinion is their willingness to put games on PC (and then not care when people mod them). It's Nintendo's right to keep all their games exclusive to their console of course, but I think Animal Crossing would be a big hit on PC with a modding community.


----------



## Belle T (Sep 21, 2022)

Etown20 said:


> These are all good points, and I didn't mean to shift the topic to console wars. Something that separates Microsoft and Sony in regards to modding in my opinion is their willingness to put games on PC (and then not care when people mod them). It's Nintendo's right to keep all their games exclusive to their console of course, but I think Animal Crossing would be a big hit on PC with a modding community.


Well, Microsoft can usually afford to put their games on PC considering they have a near monopoly in that market as well, so I wouldn't assume any kind of altruism on their part.  And Sony has been buying out timed exclusives for a few years now.  Spider-Man PS4 is only recently coming to PC because of Sony's meddling.

But eh, Nintendo has always had a weird relationship with their fans in general.  From DMCA-ing fan projects to being very slow to be accept the prominence of let's plays on YouTube.  So despite my earlier points, I tend to think a lot of Nintendo's specific problems are bundled in with whatever horrible logic they use to justify things like that.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Sep 21, 2022)

I love seeing pictures of people’s islands with mods, I think they look really cool! But like most people on this thread it seems, I wouldn’t do it myself. It seems way too difficult for me. I’d also be afraid of lag from the crazy amount of items and things that seems to be everywhere on modded islands. I already experience lag when I get close to finishing islands (before I inevitably restart lol) because I’ve got a lot of stuff out, so I’m wondering is it worse with modding? And what about when people go on dreams of the island? Whenever I go on dreams it always lags so I can’t imagine what dreaming of a modded island would be like


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 21, 2022)

Shasaur said:


> Why is Nintendo against the modding? It seems like a net positive result for everyone: fans get extra content and on the other hand the game gets more popular because there’s more to do.



Nintendo are definitely against online cheating, as any good company would be. Cheating ruins the fun for others and is made possible by modding. 

Modding also opens the doors to piracy.

Nintendo is rightfully against modding for these reasons, and likely some more I didn't mention.


----------



## Dork (Sep 22, 2022)

i’ve thought about it a bit more since i’ve made this post and i’ve changed my mind on some things

i love vanilla animal crossing. and i think if i was given the option to “cheat” it would have been hard for me to return to playing vanilla. i’m not the best with temptations like this lmao. once i’ve been able to cheat in other video games (like stardew valley for example) i simply couldn’t return.

of course i wish i had access to the amazing items modders create. being able to mass terraform and spawn any item in an instant would be incredibly, but i progressively love building my island overtime. i don’t think i’d be as tempted by modding if we simply had quality of life updates that made the game less tedious. 

to those who wish they could mod and are sad their islands can’t look as spicy, your island is amazing too!!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 24, 2022)

I personally have no interest because Nintendo has a very strong anti-piracy, anti-modding stance. You're taking risks that I don't feel like taking, especially not for a current console, and one that's a bit online access heavy. I have less issues modding older Nintendo consoles, and I have a spare 2DS sitting around that I've considered modding/hacking for various reasons but have not gotten around to doing it to yet.

That being said, I don't judge people who do it. If you want to have fun doing that and are willing to take on the risks, you do you.

I do a lot of modding for Stardew Valley, but Eric Barone (the creator of the game) is completely fine with people doing that so there's zero issues there.


----------



## maria110 (Oct 7, 2022)

I think it's interesting but I don't really want to do it.  It can be confusing though when I see a photo and want the items in the photo until I realize or find out that the item is only available through modding.  I have HHP but haven't unlocked much in it so I'm not sure what is available through that versus what can only be done through modding.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022



Dork said:


> of course i wish i had access to the amazing items modders create. being able to mass terraform and spawn any item in an instant



Mass terraforming is tempting to me because it's such a drag not being able to do it but if I tried to modify my Switch for modding, I'd probably ruin my Switch and my current islands by making a mistake.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2022)

tiffanistarr said:


> I have mixed feelings. I probably won’t risk my switch or cloud save to do it, but I really don’t care if other people do it. Just don’t harm other people’s save files and i don’t care.
> 
> I know most people get offended over it and think it’s cheating but I don’t have the time or energy to tell someone how to play a game. You bought it so you do you.



That's my fear! I don't want to damage my Switch, especially because I have at least a decade's worth of Pokémon on it. 



DJStarstryker said:


> I personally have no interest because Nintendo has a very strong anti-piracy, anti-modding stance. You're taking risks that I don't feel like taking, especially not for a current console, and one that's a bit online access heavy. I have less issues modding older Nintendo consoles, and I have a spare 2DS sitting around that I've considered modding/hacking for various reasons but have not gotten around to doing it to yet.
> 
> That being said, I don't judge people who do it. If you want to have fun doing that and are willing to take on the risks, you do you.
> 
> I do a lot of modding for Stardew Valley, but Eric Barone (the creator of the game) is completely fine with people doing that so there's zero issues there.



You should ABSOLUTELY both a) Look at Stardew Valley Expanded and b) Keep an eye out for 1.6, which is intended to make modding easier.


----------



## MiraForceOne (Oct 8, 2022)

Modding kept COD WAW relevant, and now it's basically ACNH's life support


----------



## Fruitcup (Oct 9, 2022)

It reminds me of when people modded new leaf, its interesting to see what people do with the game.  i like most of it but some mods just dont fit the games aesthetic and make the game look weird, it really makes me excited for the next sequel.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 9, 2022)

I don’t mind other people modding their games, etc, but I’m not going to do it to mine. I do remember using cheat codes with Sims, but I know that’s slightly different.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 10, 2022)

I honestly can't blame anyone for modding the game. Even with the 2.0 update, ACNH feels very unfinished to me, like the game was abandoned too early.

There's a lot of cool custom items, I especially like all the new tree types and the strawberry crops I've seen. If modding we're simpler, I'd do it to my Switch, but I don't want to risk my save file.


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 10, 2022)

i dont want to mod cause im lazy and its not worth the risk. but if i did mod i would want to consume  e v e r y t h i n g


----------



## Merielle (Oct 10, 2022)

I have no issue with other people doing it (as long as it's not going to affect other people playing vanilla), and I think a lot of the modded things I've seen are really cool and pretty, but I wouldn't go near it myself. ^^; Mostly because Nintendo is very firm in their stance against it, and I enjoy playing on my Switch too much to want to risk getting it bricked ahaha.  Even if they were fine with it though, I'd probably still avoid it just because I'm not very savvy with this sort of thing, and I wouldn't want to risk messing anything up myself either.

I've gotta say though—I think largely in part due to their unfortunately illicit nature—modded AC makes me feel a little nervous?  I stopped visiting random dream addresses in New Leaf because there were so many modded towns, and while a lot of them were very beautiful, the worry that interacting with the wrong thing might negatively impact my save file kinda dampened my ability to enjoy them. ;; I never encountered anything outright malicious, like the people who would misplace the bed or anything, but there were a couple times I came across some things that seemed... very iffy.  It sucked, because I liked the variety I'd see in the random addresses, but I'll probably take the same precautions with ACNH.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 10, 2022)

smug villager said:


> I honestly can't blame anyone for modding the game. Even with the 2.0 update, ACNH feels very unfinished to me, like the game was abandoned too early.
> 
> There's a lot of cool custom items, I especially like all the new tree types and the strawberry crops I've seen. If modding we're simpler, I'd do it to my Switch, but I don't want to risk my save file.


My thoughts exactly. They starved us with droplets during the entire game's lifespan. Why did it have to take months for swimming to be an option on an island surrounded by water?


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 11, 2022)

As long as people are enjoying themselves and not using it to harm other innocent players, I have no problem with it. Modding can really breath new life into games. Plus, sometimes game mods might inspire new features in future games. Square Enix added a wingsuit to Just Cause 3 after someone made a "superman" flying mod in Just Cause 2. I don't know if Nintendo really cares that much though. Most of the time I feel there is an extreme disconnect between Nintendo and players. Nintendo did at the very least give players the ability to move rocks, buildings, and bridges, and the ability to reshape the rivers and landscape. So they might be listening somewhat to what to the wants and needs of Animal Crossing players.



TheDuke55 said:


> My thoughts exactly. They starved us with droplets during the entire game's lifespan. Why did it have to take months for swimming to be an option on an island surrounded by water?



Agree. I feel 2.0 should have dropped closer to the 1 year anniversary. Everyone had been wanting the Café since day 1, something that has been in every one of its Animal Crossing games from day 1, and we all ended up waiting about a year and a half for it. A lot of the holiday events in this game were recycled straight from New Leaf and they still withheld those from the game. Either to stop time travelers from spoiling them or to simply defer development.

COVID might have hurt things going forwards, but after they had already delayed the game into late March 2020, I don't know how v1.0 could have released as bone dry as it was. IIRC, v1.0 didn't even include the Nook store upgrade. And unfortunately, as of 2.0, the store upgrade from v1.1 is still the final upgrade. v2.0 is severely lacking at least 1 more upgrade for the store. Especially now with the added furniture which includes ceiling stuff.

I really hope they do better with the next game, and I would really love it if they built a dedicated Animal Crossing dev team so they can continue to maintain new content big/small throughout each game's lifespan. Nintendo should stop sleeping on Animal Crossing. It's a really good game and concept, and as much as people try, they can never copy the magic of this game.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 11, 2022)

@JKDOS The strange thing is that people were showing screenshots of villagers talking about Brewster since launch. And a lot of the stuff they withheld from us villagers were doing from day one. For example date locked emotions, handheld consumables, and other trinkets. If I remember right, we couldn't even sit down at the start and that was one of the first emotion updates. Which we got in October or November. So 8 or 7 months after launch and we still didn't get all the stuff villagers were doing from day 1.

I remember playing this during the beginning and feeling like I was an outcast in the game because I couldn't do anything the villagers could. Like I truly wasn't part of the experience and simply just a spectator looking through glass.

Brewster shouldn't have even taken a year to come, especially if a lot of this content was already finished (how could it not be finished if AI villagers could do it?) That's a question I would love to hear answered by Nintendo. They were simply withholding this to artificially lengthen the game's lifespan.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 11, 2022)

@TheDuke55 @JKDOS  I'm honestly still butthurt about how they handled the game. It was embarrassing. I'm trying to just enjoy the game for what it is but all that drama still lingers in the back of my mind and makes enjoying it tough. Maybe modding is the way to go after all lol.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 11, 2022)

Corrie said:


> @TheDuke55 @JKDOS  I'm honestly still butthurt about how they handled the game. It was embarrassing. I'm trying to just enjoy the game for what it is but all that drama still lingers in the back of my mind and makes enjoying it tough. Maybe modding is the way to go after all lol.


I've come to accept it. But it legit felt like the game was beta early access before November 2021.

I think I'd actually mod my switch for NH if there was a way to make all the other rooms the same size as the main one.


----------



## azurill (Oct 11, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I've come to accept it. But it legit felt like the game was beta early access before November 2021.
> 
> I think I'd actually mod my switch for NH if there was a way to make all the other rooms the same size as the main one.


It really does feel like we got a beta version of the game. We got updates that were things that should have already been in the game. It’s one of the reasons why I am considering restarting my second island.( if I can ever think of a good name for it)  I want to restart it as a completed game. I don’t even know what the requirements were to get Brewster and the shops at Harv’s island. There was no sense of accomplishment since anything we would have had to do was already completed.


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Oct 12, 2022)

This discourse about the drip feeing content is really interesting to me. I, personally, don't feel so bothered by stuff like diving, seasonal events and Brewster's being delayed? It felt very in spirit of AC where not everything is unlocked in the beginning and you have to wait days in real time to earn things (unless of course, you TT, which I feel is why it wasn't all included day 1). To me, AC is supposed to be played in leisure and not a speedrun to unlock everything. I am in total agreement that it feels like there weren't enough though and they kind of dropped the game half done. NH has way more potential than what we have right now. u_u

Of course everyone enjoys games differently so I totally understand why anyone is upset that it wasn't there from the start.

But back to the actual topic of modding. I don't mind it as long as you aren't intentionally trying to sabotage other players.. I wouldn't jump into it myself (or at least not anytime soon, maybe when the Switch is replaced by the next gen console, but in general I'm not into hacking/modding my electronics) but like I said above, people enjoy games their way. Modded items are seriously gorgeous and a great to fill in the stuff that we never got in the vanilla game,


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 12, 2022)

@FrostyAlmonds Drip feed and locked content are two separate things. I loved locked content in the previous games and the sense of progression. I hated what NH did where I had to wait two months to dive because the devs did not add it to the game because they were behind or withhold it to pad the game's lifespan (I don't know which it really is)

And Brewster and most of the other true beefy update came a year and a half after launch. There isn't a sense of progression there. It's just waiting. Most of the content in year one was just updating seasonal holidays.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 12, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @FrostyAlmonds Drip feed and locked content are two separate things. I loved locked content in the previous games and the sense of progression. I hated what NH did where I had to wait two months to dive because the devs did not add it to the game because they were behind or withhold it to pad the game's lifespan (I don't know which it really is)
> 
> And Brewster and most of the other true beefy update came a year and a half after launch. There isn't a sense of progression there. It's just waiting. Most of the content in year one was just updating seasonal holidays.



Not sure we will ever get an answer, but until we get some official word, I suspect it was both. Some of the content was definitely withheld to extend the life of the game (Nintendo has started doing this with other titles too which is also a bummer), but it's hard to imagine the pandemic didn't throw them off their original schedule.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 12, 2022)

Honestly, the game needed 2.0 faster and still needs a 3.0 before it could feel complete, but I know the devs have abandoned it now and said there will be no new updates. Heck, I'd even love another paid DLC if it let me put some more buildings on my island - maybe Reese and Cyrus with their Recycle Shop (don't care for them, but going to Harv's island everytime I want to reskin an item is so annoying), Katrina's Tent, Leif's Flower Shop, and Kicks with a place for his shoes and handbags. Not to mention another Nook Upgrade or a shop for Gracie! It's difficult to fill out my island with what little we've got. Hopefully in the next game we get an actual town. I'd love another city-themed game. It's frustrating to already be looking forward to the next game like this, too, because I know Nintendo's not going to release Animal Crossing for Switch, and who knows how long before the next console comes out.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 13, 2022)

Etown20 said:


> Not sure we will ever get an answer, but until we get some official word, I suspect it was both. Some of the content was definitely withheld to extend the life of the game (Nintendo has started doing this with other titles too which is also a bummer), but it's hard to imagine the pandemic didn't throw them off their original schedule.


Yeah I noticed that with Mario Super Strikers (or whatever the soccer game is called) They've been adding more of the cast to the roster and more stages every other month or so. They witheheld Daisy, Paulina, and Diddy Kong from what I have seen. And like NH, people have mentioned how the previous soccer games were chock-full of content compared to how barebone Strikers dropped. Then there's the Wii sports successor that has half the content the originals did back in 2007. Like 15ish years ago.

There might be others, but that's the only two that I can think of currently. I was looking forward to the Sports game until I learned what they did.

I feel like complacency is partly to blame. If everyone keeps buying their half-baked games Nintendo isn't going to stop. It's like this game Subnautica that I really wanted to like because I find survival games like that fun. But the loading times are horrible. Loading a save file takes forever the further you progress and depending on how many bases you build. You can build underwater bases to live underwater and not die from drowing ect. I only built one and it took 5 minutes or more to load my save file each time I booted it up. And the game's terrain could never load properly so I would always clip through empty space and get stuck when it loaded or be waiting forever underwater for the landscape to show up and then drown because I ran out of air.

But the community thinks waiting 15-25 minutes for their game to load is acceptable. Two entirely different games, but when people start thinking this kind of stuff is acceptable, this is the content we get.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 13, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I noticed that with Mario Super Strikers (or whatever the soccer game is called) They've been adding more of the cast to the roster and more stages every other month or so. They witheheld Daisy, Paulina, and Diddy Kong from what I have seen. And like NH, people have mentioned how the previous soccer games were chock-full of content compared to how barebone Strikers dropped. Then there's the Wii sports successor that has half the content the originals did back in 2007. Like 15ish years ago.
> 
> There might be others, but that's the only two that I can think of currently. I was looking forward to the Sports game until I learned what they did.
> 
> ...



Mario Golf was another one, pretty similar story to Mario Strikers. It only shipped with like half the courses (which is essential to a golf game) and they added the rest through DLC. It really does feel like they are intentionally leaving stuff out and then patting themselves on the back for "free updates."


----------



## Soigne (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm not too observant with the game anymore, so I've totally missed out on this stuff. I think it's pretty neat though.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm all for people enjoying the game however they want to enjoy it - people make a lot of cool things with mods. I don't usually dabble (and won't on my Switch). The visual glitches alone make me walk in the opposite direction, but I did see one person mod their island so that it was only three acres. I'd love a mini island!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 15, 2022)

I don't mod, but I really like seeing what others make.
I think this trend that's happening will encourage Nintendo to make more interesting items or give them more ideas of what players want to see in the main games (not saying the already existing items aren't interesting, they are). One of the complaints with ACNH after some updates dropped was about items lacking that was similar to pocket camp items (cute, interesting, themed). With the updated graphics, I would imagine they would reuse them in the next game and not make everything from scratch again. They could add on to the overall item roster via in game made up holidays or npc venders.

I'd love for strawberries to exist in ac.


----------



## BabyPinkSnail (Oct 15, 2022)

I wouldn't use mods myself because I don't wanna get banned online, but I think it's rad there's a modding scene for the game! Obviously though anyone whos using mods to cause harm to others are mean though. I do wish there was more complex mods that added back features from past games, or improved villager AI though, seeing as most mods just seem to be cosmetic.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2022)

I don't mod myself and never will, but the things people use it for can be pretty cool.  I've seen modding done in other games before and the consequences of it, however, so it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Belle T (Oct 16, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @FrostyAlmonds Drip feed and locked content are two separate things. I loved locked content in the previous games and the sense of progression. I hated what NH did where I had to wait two months to dive because the devs did not add it to the game because they were behind or withhold it to pad the game's lifespan (I don't know which it really is)
> 
> And Brewster and most of the other true beefy update came a year and a half after launch. There isn't a sense of progression there. It's just waiting. Most of the content in year one was just updating seasonal holidays.


More importantly, you didn't have to _*pay *_for any of that content in previous installments.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 16, 2022)

Belle T said:


> More importantly, you didn't have to _*pay *_for any of that content in previous installments.


True, the way they locked a lot of base content behind online was pretty scummy. It didn't even have a real multiplayer, so it was kind of underhanded how clear their intentions were for online.


----------



## angelcat621 (Oct 17, 2022)

I personally wouldn't do it because I lack technical knowhow and patience, but I don't disapprove of it. Getting certain items like specific DIYs can be ridiculous since you get so many repeats. Also locking all fruit behind multiplayer is . Don't get me started on my 8 month long odyssey to get oranges  without online access. I appreciate modders who can get specific things quickly. Especially since the trading market for NH seems to have wound down a bit since I could last trade (in March '21.) Glad I have access for trading again but it was a pain getting stuff without it


----------



## Steampunk Mage (Oct 18, 2022)

I'd have loved it if Switch games had something akin to the Workshop for Steam games; makes it easier to install mods, and would have made me play the game a lot more.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 18, 2022)

not done any modding before but i came across pictures of modded islands in new leaf (i think i remember there being bamboo in rivers or smth??). i haven't seen any pictures of them in new horizons but shall take a gander ;o

wouldn't want to do modding though on my island - don't really know the process + possibility of heccing it up


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 4, 2022)

I keep seeing more and more videos on tik tok of people modding their islands and while some things look a bit weird there are a few cool designs. 

I also keep seeing amazing décor that is similar to the deigns of items in New Horizons and I want them so bad on my island but I do not know how you mod I am assuming you have to download some software and secondly I am to worried that I will mess up my switch.


----------

